

On Go [2009] (Golang vs. Brand X) - coldtea
http://cowlark.com/2009-11-15-go/

======
angersock
Really fascinating comparison of Go and another, older language. It is a
little sad seeing us reinvent the wheel, over and over--but a bit rounder
every time, one hopes.

